# What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - CAR CHEM SF / CG No Touch (for dirtier cars)
2) Favourite shampoo - Car Chem Tailor Made / Gyeon Bathe / CG Citrus Wash and Gloss
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO / Dodo Lime Prime / Megs 205
4) Favourite Wax - BMD Sirius / AF Illusion 
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Gtechniq C2v3 / Gyeon Can Coat
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Gtechniq T1 / Gyeon Tire or Juicy Details Iced Apple for summer
7) Favourite wheel protection - Gtechniq C5
8) Favourite APC - Meguiars APC
9) Favourite QD - CG Speed Wipe QD
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolie angled brush
11) Favourite reseller - Clean Your Car / Polished Bliss
12) Favourite brand - Gtechniq / Gyeon / BMD
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Gyeon Wet Coat / Car Chem Hydro Coat
14) Metal Polish - Britemax Twins
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron X
16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Gtechniq G6
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Gtechniq C4/C1 / AF Dressle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz / Gtechniq C4


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?
1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - Britemax Grime out and Imperial Wax SF
2) Favourite shampoo - inperial bathe / CG Citrus Wash and Gloss
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Scholl s17+
4) Favourite Wax - odk glamour 
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - imperial unreleased ceramic
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Zaino
7) Favourite wheel protection - Imperial unreleased again 
8) Favourite APC - Af verso
9) Favourite QD - Serious show v2
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolie
11) Favourite reseller - Shop n shine / Polished Bliss
12) Favourite brand - Odk, imperial wax 
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Zaino tire
14) Metal Polish - Af Mercury 
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Fall off v3
16) Tar Remover - imperial tar GEL
17) Glass Cleaner - Af crystal 
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - trim is all ceramiced
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Collinite 476 fav product


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Gyeon Cancoat. Autoglym glass polish and Meguiars 205.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gyeon Bathe+


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

nokia said:


> Collinite 476 fav product





Berylburton said:


> Gyeon Cancoat. Autoglym glass polish and Meguiars 205.


Can everyone copy and paste the full list. It's not for a particular product - its the full selection. It will make interesting reading. thanks.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?
1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam- Car chem snow foam 
2) Favourite shampoo - Car chem 1900:1
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Megs 105/205
4) Favourite Wax - ADS ArtdeKotsos
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - ADS NGPS/Artdejohnson
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Blackfire
7) Favourite wheel protection - ADS Artdewheel
8) Favourite APC - Meguiars APC
9) Favourite QD - ADS NGPS @ 2:1 with water
10) Favourite accessory - Meguiars tyre dressing applicator
11) Favourite reseller - Obsidian or Polished Bliss
12) Favourite brand - Artdeshine
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Car chem 1900:1 shampoo
14) Metal Polish - Af Mercury 
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron X
16) Tar Remover - Valetpro Glue and Tar
17) Glass Cleaner - AF Crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - 303 Aerospace protection engine bay only ADS NGPS externally
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - Snow foam - Autosmart Ultra Mousse
2) Favourite shampoo - Autosmart Duet
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO
4) Favourite Wax - Bouncer's Vanilla Ice
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Meguiar's Ultimate Liquid Wax
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Autosmart Highstyle
7) Favourite wheel protection - ArmorAll Shield for Wheels
8) Favourite APC - Autosmart G101
9) Favourite QD - Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Detail Spray
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolies
11) Favourite reseller - Elite Car Care
12) Favourite brand - Autosmart
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Demon Rapid Dirt Shifter / Autosmart WAX Detail Spray
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - AF Revive
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Dodo Juice Ferrous Dweller
16) Tar Remover - Autosmart Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - AutoGlym Fast Glass
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Dressle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Wonder Wheels
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Verso


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?
1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - cg no touch gtechniq car chem
2) Favourite shampoo - car chem gtechniq g wash
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Zaino aio m205 
4) Favourite Wax - bmd Taurus 
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating c2v3 
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - gtechniq t1
7) Favourite wheel protection - Gtechniq c5
8) Favourite APC - As g101
9) Favourite QD - Zaino z8
10) Favourite accessory - dont have one
11) Favourite reseller - Cyc/ shop n shine
12) Favourite brand - Gtechniq
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Serioys performance paint cleanser
14) Metal Polish - Gtechniq
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron x
16) Tar Remover - tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Gtechniq G6
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - gtechniq c4
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - gtechniq l1


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - BH Autofoam
2) Favourite shampoo - Anglewax
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO and Rejuvenate, Ultimate Compound and 205 
4) Favourite Wax AF Spirit
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Sonax PNS
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Espuma RD50
7) Favourite wheel protection - Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine
8) Favourite APC - BH Surfex HD
9) Favourite QD - Britemax Spray and Shine
10) Favourite accessory - Metro Sidekick
11) Favourite reseller - Elite Car Care
12) Favourite brand - AF/Gtechniq
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - BSD mixed with C2V3
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - Nanolex
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Car Chem Revolt
16) Tar Remover - Autosmart Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Gtechniq G6
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Dressle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Gtechniq C6


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - BH Auto Foam
2) Favourite shampoo - AF Lather / CG Maxi Suds II / AB Banana Gloss / CG Glossworkz
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO / Dodo Lime Prime / AG SRP
4) Favourite Wax - Naviwax Ultimate / Soft99 KOG / Bouncers VI 
5) Favourite Sealant - Zaino Z5
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Autosmart Highstyle / Espuma RD50
7) Favourite wheel protection - Wofls Rim Guard / Armorall Wheel Shield / AF Mint rims / Bouncers Looking Sweet / FK1000p
8) Favourite APC - AS G101
9) Favourite QD - CG Pro detailer + Carnuba / Z6 / AF Finale
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolies
11) Favourite reseller - Polished Bliss 
12) Favourite brand - Soft99 / Bouncers / Autosmart
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Soft99 King of Gloss
14) Metal Polish - Autosol
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron X / AS FAll out
16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - AF crystal / Dodo Juice Clearly menthol / Espuma Crystal green
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AS Trim Wizard / AG Vinyl & Rubber care
19) Wheel Cleaner - AS Hazsafe
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz / AS Finish / Megs Interior cleaner


Got loads more too add too!!!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - CAR CHEM SF 
2) Favourite shampoo - 3M Shampoo
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO 
4) Favourite Wax - AF Illusion (Can't wait to try BMD Sirus)
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Gtechniq C2v3 
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - AF Satin
7) Favourite wheel protection - Not tried any, (waiting to try mint rims for summer alloys ac Gtechniq c5 for winters).
8) Favourite APC - AF Verso
9) Favourite QD - AF Finale
10) Favourite accessory - Carchem alloy brush (Bargain at £3 on sale)
11) Favourite reseller - Elite Car Care
12) Favourite brand - AF
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Carchem group buys
14) Metal Polish - Autosol
15) Iron Contamination Remover - AF Iron Out
16) Tar Remover - AF Oblitarate
17) Glass Cleaner - AF Crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Dressle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Car Chem Alloy Cleaner
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Total


----------



## appleduc (Jun 27, 2014)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - AF Avalanche/Gyeon FOAM
2) Favourite shampoo - Bath - Dodo Juice BTBM - Werkstät
3) Favourite polish: Menzerna - Scholl
4) Favourite Wax: Swissvax Concorso
5) Favourite Sealant: Wolfgang Deep Gloss
6) Favourite Tyre dressing: Gloss-it /Gyeon Tire
7) Favourite wheel protection: Gyeon RIM
8) Favourite APC: Scholl SPAM
9) Favourite QD: AF Finale/V7/Menzerna
10) Favourite accessory: Polishers  Rupes and Festool RAP 150 
11) Favourite reseller: Wax-it/Polished Bliss/Carclean 
12) Favourite brand: GYEON
13) Your 'find' of 2014: Festool RAP 150
14) Metal Polish: Swissvax Metal/AF Mercury/Menzerna
15) Iron Contamination Remover: AF Iron Out
16) Tar Remover: Gyeon TAR
17) Glass Cleaner: AF crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay: 303 Aerospace/AF Revive
19) Wheel Cleaner: heavy use: Nanolex - Mild: Scholl SPAM
20) Interior dressing: Werkstät PROT - Nanolex interior


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

This thread makes very interesting reading, thanks Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> This thread makes very interesting reading, thanks Blueberry.


... what in that it's giving you ideas for products to try lol 😜


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> ... what in that it's giving you ideas for products to try lol &#55357;&#56860;


No, just interesting to see what everybody favours. Will sell some of my unused stuff soon.

Just need to settle on a wet look wax for summer, durability is not important


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Can everyone copy and paste the full list. It's not for a particular product - its the full selection. It will make interesting reading. thanks.


No, because most of the products are just meh! The same as most others. The three I quoted are the ones that stand out above the norm


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

) Favourite Pre Wash - valet pro citrus pre wash
2) Favourite shampoo - Autosmart Duet
3) Favourite polish - megs 105 & 205
4) Favourite Wax - Collinite 845
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - dont use em!
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - megs endurance
7) Favourite wheel protection - dont use em!
8) Favourite APC - Autosmart G101
9) Favourite QD - Autosmart wax detail spray
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel woolies
11) Favourite reseller - Elite Car Care
12) Favourite brand - Autosmart
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Autosmart products
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - Autosmart highstyle
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Bilt Hamber Korrosol
16) Tar Remover - Autosmart Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Autoglym glass polish
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Autosmart Highstyle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Autosmart smart wheels
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Poorboys natural look dressing


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Berylburton said:


> No, because most of the products are just meh! The same as most others. The three I quoted are the once that stand out above the norm


So you don't use any of the other type of products in the stated categories?


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?
1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - power maxed tfr
2) Favourite shampoo - car chem/ g techniq g wash
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - a/f tripple / megs 205
4) Favourite Wax - a/f illusion / s/v shield 
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating -migliore strata coating /ads artdejohnson
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - s/v pneu / g techniq t-1
7) Favourite wheel protection - wolfs rim shield
8) Favourite APC - virosol
9) Favourite QD - serious performance ultra gloss
10) Favourite accessory - seat on wheels / can of monster assault
11) Favourite reseller - Cyc / monza 
12) Favourite brand - none,i use a variety from various brands
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - migliore strata coating
14) Metal Polish - kleers
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron x
16) Tar Remover - a/g tar remover
17) Glass Cleaner - 3m foam
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay -c/g new trim gel / sonus trim kote
19) Wheel Cleaner - wolfs nano wheel cleaner
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - 50 cal precision


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - Power Maxed TFR

2) Favourite shampoo - Frost Car Care Pure

3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Megs 205

4) Favourite Wax - Frost Aura / Detailers Passion Reflections

5) Favourite Sealant / Coating Detailers Passion Ultra Coat 

6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Frost Onyx

7) Favourite wheel protection - Frost Wheel Sealant (unreleased)

8) Favourite APC - G101

9) Favourite QD - Power Maxed Detail Spray / G3 Pro detailer spray

10) Favourite accessory - Mesto Foamer 

11) Favourite reseller - Detailers Passion

12) Favourite brand - Frost / Power Maxed

13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Power Maxed TFR

14) Metal Polish - Autosol

15) Iron Contamination Remover - Envy Iron Awe

16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis

17) Glass Cleaner - Frost Ice

18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AS Highstyle

19) Wheel Cleaner - Power Maxed Alloy Stain and Mark Remover

20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AS Finish


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - BH Auto Foam
2) Favourite shampoo - Wolf's White Satin
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple AIO
4) Favourite Wax - AF Illusion
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Gyeon Cancoat
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Gtechniq T1
7) Favourite wheel protection - Bouncers Looking Sweet
8) Favourite APC - AF Verso
9) Favourite QD - Bouncers Done & Dusted
10) Favourite accessory - Rupes Mini
11) Favourite reseller - I4Detailing
12) Favourite brand - AF
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Detailing World
14) Metal Polish - AF Mercury
15) Iron Contamination Remover - CarChem Revolt
16) Tar Remover - CarPro Tar X
17) Glass Cleaner - Stoner Invisible Glass
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Revive
19) Wheel Cleaner - Autobrite Prints of Darkness
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - AF Citrus power/Bilt hamber foam.
2) Favourite shampoo - M&K Spa.
3) Favourite polish: Scholls range.
4) Favourite Wax: Polish angel esoteric v2.
5) Favourite coating: Kamikaze Miyabi/Over coat.
6) Favourite Tyre dressing: Gtech T1.
7) Favourite wheel protection: ADS 9H.
8) Favourite APC: Optimum power clean.
9) Favourite QD/Spray sealant: Gtech C2V3.
10) Favourite accessory: Polishers Rupes Duetto/Flex 3401. 
11) Favourite reseller: All. 
12) Favourite brand: GYEON
13) Your 'find' of 2014: Gyeon bathe+.
14) Metal Polish: Megs new metal polish.
15) Iron Contamination Remover: Bilt hamber Korrosol.
16) Tar Remover: Gyeon TAR
17) Glass Cleaner: Lusso glass polish.
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay: Dodos trim coating.
19) Wheel Cleaner: heavy use: Espuma rev.
20) Interior dressing: Werkstät PROT - Britemax interior dressing.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - carchem citrus cleaner / snow foam 
2) Favourite shampoo - carchem 1900.1
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Triple / 105 and reflect
4) Favourite Wax - swissvax shield
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Polish angel cosmic 
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Gyeon tire
7) Favourite wheel protection - Carpro dlux
8) Favourite APC - G101 or carchem citrus cleaner
9) Favourite QD - polish angel rapid waxx
10) Favourite accessory - Air blower
11) Favourite reseller - 14detailing/polished bliss 
12) Favourite brand - polishangel 
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - PA cosmic
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - carpro dlux/ nanolex trim
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron x
16) Tar Remover - Carpro tar x/ carchem tar
17) Glass Cleaner - Stoners invisible glass
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - autosmart high style / Carpro perl
19) Wheel Cleaner - Smart wheels 
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Chemical guys inner clean


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Lot of love for af tripple


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - De£initive Pre Wash, AF Avalanche 
2) Favourite shampoo - AB Direct Purple Velvet
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Tripple, Megs 105/205
4) Favourite Wax - De£initive Wax 0stendo
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Wolfs Bodyguard
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Pinnacle Black Onyx
7) Favourite wheel protection - Mint Rims
8) Favourite APC - G101 or Surfex HD
9) Favourite QD - Bsd mixed with AF Finale
10) Favourite accessory - Nilfisk Pressure Washer
11) Favourite reseller - Cleanyourcar/polished bliss 
12) Favourite brand - De£initive Wax 
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - ADS NGPS
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - Af Revive
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Korrosol
16) Tar Remover - Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Af Crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Carpro perl 
19) Wheel Cleaner - De£initve Wheel Cleaner 
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Poorboys Natural Look


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - Autosmart Ultramouse
2) Favourite shampoo - Valetpro basic shampoo
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Prima Amigo
4) Favourite Wax - Collinite 915
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Sonax Protect and Shine
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Autosmart Highstyle
7) Favourite wheel protection - n/a
8) Favourite APC - G101
9) Favourite QD - Autofinesse Glisten
10) Favourite accessory - JCB tote bag
11) Favourite reseller - Elite Car Care
12) Favourite brand - Autosmart
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Sonax Protect and Shine
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - Autosmart Highstyle
15) Iron Contamination Remover - IronX
16) Tar Remover - Aurosmart Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Meguiar's Glass Cleaner concentrate 
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Autosmart Highstyle
19) Wheel Cleaner - Valetpro Bilberry
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Autosmart Highstyle


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

1) Favourite Pre Wash - AF Citrus / Carchem snow foam 
2) Favourite shampoo - Carchem 1900.1
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AG SRP / AF Rejuvenate
4) Favourite Wax - AF Illusion summer / AF Desire winter
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - AF Tough Coat
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Megs Endurance (not tried others)
7) Favourite wheel protection - CC Platinum Wheels
8) Favourite APC - G101 
9) Favourite QD - AS Wax Detail Spray
10) Favourite accessory - DAS6 Pro / Wax mate
11) Favourite reseller - Polished Bliss (free delivery on all orders)
12) Favourite brand - AF so far
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - AS Smart Wheels.
14) Favorite Trim Restorer - AG (don't really use one)
15) Iron Contamination Remover - BH Korrosol
16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - AF Crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Dressle
19) Wheel Cleaner - AS Smart wheels 
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - AF Spritz


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - N/A
2) Favourite shampoo - GTECHNIQ G WASH/ DDJ BTBM
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - SONAX EX04-06
4) Favourite Wax - RACEGLAZE '55'
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - GTECHNIQ C2V3
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - GTECHNIQ T1
7) Favourite wheel protection - GTECHNIQ C5
8) Favourite APC - MEGS A.P.C
9) Favourite QD - CLEARKOTE QUIKSHINE
10) Favourite accessory - BLASTER SIDEKICK
11) Favourite reseller - CLEANYOURCAR/i4DETAILING
12) Favourite brand - GTECHNIQ
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - GTECHNIQ PRODUCTS
14) Metal Polish - AUTOSOL
15) Iron Contamination Remover - CARPRO Iron x
16) Tar Remover - AUTOSMART TARDIS
17) Glass Cleaner - GTECHNIQ G4
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - 303 AEROSPACE
19) Wheel Cleaner - VALETPRO BILBERRY
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - 303 AEROSPACE

I've really consolidated my collection of products having started using Gtechniq stuff this year.
Couple of the red Gtechniq kit bags has almost all my requirements well and truly covered.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - vp Citrus Pre Wash / Car Chem SF
2) Favourite shampoo - AG Body Shampoo Conditioner/ Car Chem 1900:1
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - AF Tripple / Mernzerna
4) Favourite Wax - AF Passion
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Gyeon Can Coat / Fusso Light
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Megs Endurance
7) Favourite wheel protection - FKP 1000
8) Favourite APC - AF APC / Daisy
9) Favourite QD - BSD
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolie angled brush
11) Favourite reseller - Polished Bliss
12) Favourite brand - AF / Car Chem 
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Counterweight DASPRO/Car Chem
14) Metal Polish - Autosol
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Car Chem Revolt
16) Tar Remover - AF Oblitarate / AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - AG Fast Glass/ AF Crystal
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - AF Revive/AG Vynil & Rubber Dressing
19) Wheel Cleaner - AF Imperial / Revolt
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Megs Interior Detailer Cleaner


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

What's your favourite / favoured products of 2014?
1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - Carchem snow foam
2) Favourite shampoo - Gtechniq G-wash/ Carchem
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Gtechniq P1/ AG srp/ PB black hole
4) Favourite Wax - Migliore Presidenziale/ Bouncers CTR
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - Carchem hydro coat
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Carpro pearl (1:1)
7) Favourite wheel protection - FK1000p
8) Favourite APC - Autosmart G101
9) Favourite QD - Zanio Z6
10) Favourite accessory - Wheel Woolies
11) Favourite reseller - Ultimate finish/ Polished Bliss
12) Favourite brand - Carchem/ Gtechniq
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Swissvax brushes
14) Metal Polish - Britemax Twins
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron X
16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Carchem/ Gtechniq G6
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Nanolex trim rejuvenator/ 303
19) Wheel Cleaner - Autosmart smart wheels
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Gtechniq C6/ AG interior shampoo


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Interesting reading - please keep them coming. There's a lot of love for Car Chem snow foam and shampoo


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ahhhhfar too many to pick one lol I've had a great year trying out new products and have learnt so much. Roll on 2015, can't wait to see what it holds detailing wise!

Sutty.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - Autobrite magnifoam
2) Favourite shampoo -Dodo Juice "Born to be Mild"
3) Favourite polish- Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish
4) Favourite Wax- Blackfire "MIDNIGHT SUN PASTE WAX"
5) Favourite Sealant/Coating-Blackfire "Wet Diamond All Finish Protection"
6) Favourite Tyre dressing -Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre gel
7) Favourite wheel protection - Gtechniq C5 wheel armour
8) Favourite APC - Asda Stardrops APC
9) Favourite QD - Meguiars mist & wipe QD
10) Favourite accessory - Dooka wash pad
11) Favourite reseller - Slims Detailing
12) Favourite brand - Blackfire
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Gtechniq C5
14) Metal Polish - Britemax Twins
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Iron X
16) Tar Remover - AS Tardis
17) Glass Cleaner - Gtechniq G6
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay- Autosmart high style 
19) Wheel Cleaner - Bilberry wheel cleaner
20) Interior dressing / cleaning -Autosmart high style


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

1) Favourite Pre Wash / Snow foam - Don't use 
2) Favourite shampoo - Dodo Juice BTBM
3) Favourite polish (incl. AIO) - Meguiars 205
4) Favourite Wax - Collinite 476
5) Favourite Sealant / Coating - CC Platinum Paint
6) Favourite Tyre dressing - Gyeon Tire
7) Favourite wheel protection - CC Platinum Wheels
8) Favourite APC - AF Verso
9) Favourite QD - Gyeon Cure
10) Favourite accessory - CG Wooly Mammoth 
11) Favourite reseller - Clean Your Car/ Polished Bliss/ bearswaxfactory/ shopnshine
12) Favourite brand - All the brands I use because there all have a particular product that works for me (gtechniq, cg, dodo juice, madcow, gyeon, af, cc
13) Your 'find' of 2014 - Madcow Mango Sauce and DW because without this place wouldn't have used any of the products listed plus many others.
14) Metal Polish - Autosol
15) Iron Contamination Remover - Don't use 
16) Tar Remover - Don't use
17) Glass Cleaner - Stoner Invisble Glass
18) Trim Dressing / engine bay - Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator
19) Wheel Cleaner - Don't use
20) Interior dressing / cleaning - Madcow Mango Sauce

Would be a good idea to this every to compare the changes after a year of trying new products


----------

